
United extends grounding of 737 Max fleet to early March - bookofjoe
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/15/united-extends-grounding-of-737-max-fleet-to-early-march.html
======
basicplus2
"Boeing has changed the system to include data from two sensors."

"Boeing also has to to bring airline pilots into 737 Max simulators to assess
how cockpit alerts and other factors affect pilot workload."

"Boeing needs to conduct a certification flight with officials and regulators
also still have to sign off on new pilot training, which the company expects
to have in January."

"Even after the planes are fully cleared to fly, airlines will have to train
thousands of their 737 pilots before they can operate commercially. That
process can take more than a month."

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/11/boeing-expects-to-
resume-737...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/11/boeing-expects-to-
resume-737-max-deliveries-in-december.html)

